# Decorating with mirrors on the wall.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the 10 foot side, I'm posting this first as you'll see the
reflection of this side in the stove mirror... and it will be confusing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it after we cut the glass before installation.
We decided at this point that we wanted the side wall
mirror to just stop at the cabinet depth of 13" rather
than go to the end of the counter. Also, the side wall
will be all mirror instead of mirror and tile.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is just after instillation.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

closeup....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a closeup, notice the reflection from the other side.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

this shows the side mirror. There is no tiles under the side mirror,
it's just the reflection of the tiles on the other wall. Also, the switch plate
is the reason we had to come up with the tile solution.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the overall look of the galley part of the kitchen. 
The new mirror instillation made a more dramatic impact
than I imagined. The galley part is 10 foot long, and the 
width is only 7'10" but with the new mirror over the stove
it looks much wider. 
Also, I think mirror fits in any decor. We started out building
these cabinets with shaker cabs in mind, as we went along it morfed 
into arts and crafts in the breakfast area...my point being
who would ever think mirrors would fit into a shaker kitchen. 

The manic of mirror. :yes:

Comments welcomed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Since we had all the mirror cutting stuff out, we cut a new piece for
behind the little hummel boy to go all the way down to the counter.
confused yet, with all the mirror images?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look great, fantastic kitchen, I know you both enjoy it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim, it's a small kitchen and I tried to make the most of it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Carmen Jones, the mirror on the 10 foot side of the
kitchen we installed in 1985. We took it down when we built 
the cabinets and installed this new kitchen in about 8 years 
ago...then re-installed it. 

The new range got me to put my thinking cap on, and come
up with a tumbled tile with mirror on top for the stove side. 
I thought I was going to have a lot of trouble finding a tile,
but as luck would have it, I found this 2" tumbled tile in Lowes--on my first
try. It was a perfect blend with the granite ...not too plain,
not too fancy. :yes: 

Like I stated in the beginning, mirror adds light and depth and 
the illusion of space. The kitchen looks much wider and brighter 
since we installed the mirror over the stove. 
Thanks for you comments.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love your kitchen. 

My daugher is house hunting and willing to spend money but hasn't seen a decent kitchen here in Fla.

(Love Hummels). If I ever update my kitchen I'll need your advice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you starting over...I would be happy to help you
update your kitchen. I have a lot of imagination, and 
love giving others ideas. We have cabs on every wall
in the kitchen ...for a small kitchen I almost have the same
amount of cabinet space as kitchens that are much bigger. 

I am now thinking of painting it a creamy white ( haven't told
my hubby yet  ) I know what he'll say, "go ahead!" :laughing:

Good thing is there not a lot of wall space,
bad thing is there is a lot of cutting in...
I never remember what paint is good for a kitchen, egg shell
or satin?

Tell your daughter to not get discouraged, space and layout is
more important than the cabs etc...she can always update the kitchen. 

Yes or no -- on creamy white? 
another pic of the adjoining breakfast room.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree, go for it. I think depends on the brand if its called satin or eggshell.
I've had so much white that if it were me I'd go for the darkest creamy white.

I don't like cutting in but try an think if it as good exercise for my arms.


----------

